# Flourish questions



## Sowilu (Jul 16, 2007)

My father bought me a bottle of Seachem Flourish (8.5 fl oz) and I was wondering do I really need to add this to the water. I was wondering if I should continue using API Leaf Zone until I have more plants. I feel more comfortable using LZ then SF because I have had it longer and its easier to measure the liquid then the SF. Also for the SF it saids to use a capful for each 250L (60 gallons) but my tank is only a 29g. How much would I really be using if one capful is 5mL? (My math is horrible when it comes to measuring stuff  :chair:  ) Do I really need to dose my three plants? Right now I am only dosing every week or two and I am using LZ. By the way both vallisneria have started to sprout. Both have older leaves that are starting to die but new ones are coming out.


----------



## Clerk (Nov 22, 2006)

with the amount of plants you have, adding fertilizer will do more harm then good.

With only 3 plants, the excess can cause algae to grow rapidly.


----------



## Sowilu (Jul 16, 2007)

So I should just let the plants get the nutrients from the gravel? What if I only added (Leaf Zone) once a month? Will that start an algea bloom?


----------



## Guest (Aug 21, 2007)

I think you'll be safe adding it once a week. I don't think you'd have an algae outbreak as a result of that. Once you get more plants you could dose it more often.

Its fine to hold off on the Flourish and just use the Leaf Zone. They most likely have alot of the same nutrients and if the LZ is easier, then I'd go with that. 

If its 1 cap (5ml) for 60 gallons, then I'd dose half a cap (2.5ml) for your tank. Its fine to round up a gallon.


----------



## Sowilu (Jul 16, 2007)

Ok thanks JOM20 I knew you would be my life saver.


----------

